# most durable gaming headphones?



## purplekaycee (Dec 22, 2015)

My beats headphone just got broken and it isn't clamping on my head and ears as it used to so,looking for a long term replacement..was thinking turtle beach..any other particular suggestion would be welcome


----------



## erixx (Dec 22, 2015)

forget 'gaming' all for once, and of course Beats young criminal stuff.
also Madcatz is bad (personal experience)

buy audiophile parts
avoid "skay" false leather: it is gone after 2 years (as my Sony)


----------



## purplekaycee (Dec 22, 2015)

erixx said:


> forget 'gaming' all for once, and of course Beats young criminal stuff.
> also Madcatz is bad (personal experience)
> 
> buy audiophile parts
> avoid "skay" false leather: it is gone after 2 years (as my Sony)


Audiophile?recommend plz


----------



## Jetster (Dec 22, 2015)

Stay away from Turtle Teach. They literally break more often than any headphone I've ever seen. I have a set of X51 and they have a whole roll of tape on them


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Dec 22, 2015)

Give us a budget and we can give you a better advice.
If you dont wanna spend a lot i can suggest my Superlux hd668b are very good for the price and so if they broke you can buyit another pair easyli.
Another good headphone for the price but cost much more than the Superlux are the Sennheiser hd 558 .
About gamings one i can think only of a good pair of headphone with the mod mic attached to them or the HyperX cloud 1 or 2  from Kingstone.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 22, 2015)

I have a set of 

G.SKILL Ripjaws SR910 Real 7.1 Surround Sound USB Gaming Headset

For sale New


----------



## purplekaycee (Dec 23, 2015)

Capitan Harlock said:


> Give us a budget and we can give you a better advice.
> If you dont wanna spend a lot i can suggest my Superlux hd668b are very good for the price and so if they broke you can buyit another pair easyli.
> Another good headphone for the price but cost much more than the Superlux are the Sennheiser hd 558 .
> About gamings one i can think only of a good pair of headphone with the mod mic attached to them or the HyperX cloud 1 or 2  from Kingstone.


Dont want to buy another pair of beats coz of the rubber handle that fits on the head.
Super lux looks good it comes with an iron handle.
Not sure about sound quality though


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Dec 23, 2015)

purplekaycee said:


> Dont want to buy another pair of beats coz of the rubber handle that fits on the head.
> Super lux looks good it comes with an iron handle.
> Not sure about sound quality though



Superlux are known as "Giant killer" it rival akg and audio technica headphones that cost 5 times more. I own the superlux HD681B(red one) and Hd681F(silver) both sound way above its price range. You are paying entirely for sound quality for superlux headphones. They are fairly durable enough with simple construction, it last two years for mine until the headband wore off. Below the 681F.





Generally headphones don't last that long even for the high-end beyer dynamic dt880. A dt880 I used the plastic wore off and the earcups started to peel off after 2 years or 3 years. It is mostly metal contruction.





The most durable headphones I can think of is the grado series like sr225 for example. Their construction is extremely basic with very minimal things to break. The headband is steel with leather. The earcups are form. This would last long provided you replace the earcup eventually. Their sound is very good but too high-pitch for my taste. It is a headphone that can make me go deaf because of how much emphasis of it on the highs. I own this too. This was my first high-end headphone.


----------

